# Sticky  Buy, Sale, Trade, Wanted ~ 2018



## DayBird

Please include an accurate description including age of birds available, price, and location. Use as few abbreviations as possible.


----------



## ChocolateMouse

Easter Egger Hatching Eggs for Sale! $15/dozen or $1.50 each, available until the end of October

NPIP certified, healthy and robust birds, very high fertility, good hatching rates, shipping to the lower 48. Pictures are of birds and eggs in this flock.

Non hatchery Wheaten Ameraucana rooster over a mixed flock of hens. (BBS Ameraucanas, green Easter Eggers, golden buffs, one CX and one White Leghorn.)
Each dozen eggs will consist of mostly blue and brown eggs with a few green and white.
The resulting chicks will be various colors and will lay eggs in various shades of blue (pale to dark) and green.

Special requests for certain colors or special shipping arrangements can be made if reasonable. Feel free to PM me with any questions.

Shipping is USPS priority flat rate on Mondays or Tuesdays ($13 for orders of 10 eggs or less, $18 for more than 10 eggs) and is covered by buyer. ALL USPS priority flat rate boxes come with $50 insurance against breakage while shipping and a tracking number for shipment.
Eggs are packaged with care, wrapped individually in bubble wrap, blunt end up, snugly double boxed in a clearly marked box with "FRAGILE" on all sides and "Do Not X-Ray, Live Hatching Eggs" on the top. Extra eggs are included in all orders in case of breakage.

I prefer Paypal for payment. Please PM me to arrange a purchase!
Located on Cleveland's east side, in Ohio

DISCLAIMER:
Like all sellers, once the eggs leave my hands at the post office, I am no longer able to guarantee their viability. I package my eggs with care, In case of damages during shipping, I will help to file a claim with USPS but I am not responsible for damages during shipping and handling, nor can I guarantee hatch rates.


----------



## HanginAranch

I have several 12 week old Easter eggers available. Most are male. Open on price. Near Stillwater Oklahoma.


----------



## marusempai

Ten Muscovy ducklings, black pied and chocolate pied. More hatching in about two weeks. $5 per.










Khaki Campbell hatching eggs available starting 8/18. I do ship hatching eggs. I offer incubation service for local pickup, please inquire for price and availability.


----------



## kygirlinwv

I found this, NOT THE SAME AS FRAGILE!

"Special Handling Fragile Label
3" x 1.85"
This 3.00â X 1.857â label may be used in place of printing or hand-stamping the required marking of Special Handling-Fragile to mailpieces when this service is either requested or required, and the extra service fee is paid."
AND THEN FOUND THE CHARGES:
"Special Handling â Fragile

Get preferential handling if youâre sending unusual shipments that are fragile or for other mailable content that needs extra care.

Notes

Purchase online or at a Post Office
Content restrictions for some mail classes

Special Handling Details
Cost 
$10.35"
source: www.usps.com/ship/insurance-extra-services.htm

~~~~
It appears that requesting Special Handling is what incurs the charges, not just calling it Fragile!


----------



## obleo+6

Looking for Buff Orph pullets or hens laying. Please no chicks, love 'em but not wanting them right now.

I'm about 20 miles south of Ava and about the same from Gainesville.

Sure would appreciate it.

Please PM me if you've got any for sale.


----------



## Majorpuppy

Hey all. I found someone selling a few chickens locally ( south-central Missouri) she said the laying hens are 8 a piece some pure bred some mixed.. Does this sound like a decent price? I'm think about adding 3-5 to my flock


----------



## Lady89

Price depends on age if they are a year old or younger then it is a grate price. If 2 or older it is an OK price


----------



## Majorpuppy

I believe she said they were hatched in the spring!


----------



## Lady89

Not a bad deal then 8-10 is normal for a year old layer some go as high as 20-30 if demand is high


----------



## marusempai

Two silkie cockerels, one blue, one dark partridge. Partridge one is just starting to crow, blue one is a little younger and still has some growing to do. $5 for one or $6 for both. Open to trades. Make me an offer. Blacksburg, VA.


----------



## Sugarstark

ISO Sebastopol goose eggs near 10524 NY


----------



## roastbeefrb

I've a 10 month old 1/2 Buff Orpington and 1/2 Barred Rock Rooster for $10. I live in Bluefield WV, 24701 you can text me at 3043080756 for further information.


----------



## roastbeefrb

marusempai said:


> Two silkie cockerels, one blue, one dark partridge. Partridge one is just starting to crow, blue one is a little younger and still has some growing to do. $5 for one or $6 for both. Open to trades. Make me an offer. Blacksburg, VA.


I would give you $5 for the young cockerel. 304-308-0756


----------



## marusempai

roastbeefrb said:


> I would give you $5 for the young cockerel. 304-308-0756


Sorry, I *just* sold him... I was coming on to delete my post. 

ETA: Apparently my last post does not get an edit button. :/ They are both sold though.


----------



## Fire-Man

marusempai said:


> ETA: Apparently my last post does not get an edit button.


 Edit buttons go away after a couple days or so!


----------



## Bettacreek

Sugarstark said:


> ISO Sebastopol goose eggs near 10524 NY


Mine just started laying. I'm in Julian, PA. 16844.


----------



## wdkempf

Looking for Muscovy duck hens (I have a drake) near the Michigan City, IN (46360) area.


----------



## designer

Looking for hatching eggs, americannas, the blue/green egg layers. I would also love to find turkey eggs. thanks


----------



## MainehomesteadR

The Rhodebar is similar in size/temperment to Rhode Island Reds. They are however super productive egg layers! They out produce everything else I have! 100% production for the first 6 months! And even while in full molt they laid at 80% production!

$45 a dozen includes shipping from Maine to anywhere in the lower 48 states. paypal is accepted. I do sell on eBay too from time to time. My farm facebook page is here: https://www.facebook.com/SimmonsFamilyFarm/


----------



## MainehomesteadR

My flock consists of cream crele and white Crested Legbars, they all lay lovely blue/green eggs! $65 includes shipping from Maine to anywhere in the lower 48. paypal accepted. I sell on eBay too. My farm page is here for pics or more info: https://www.facebook.com/SimmonsFamilyFarm/


----------



## MainehomesteadR

these girls are Rhode Island Reds, Rhode Island Whites, Barred Rock, and I still have 2 Buff Orpingtons! a few naked necks, and a few of my own hybred pullets available. all $8 each. NPIP flock. these pullets are all outside, on grass! 4 weeks to 12 weeks. Check out my farm page FMI: https://www.facebook.com/SimmonsFamilyFarm/


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat

Did you ever find your Blue or green hatching eggs? I have a friend in Stokesdale, NC that has some.


----------



## MainehomesteadR

would like a pair of giant runt pigeons for genetic diversity (I have one pair already). 

I would love love love to get some Texas Pioneer pigeons! I am in Maine so all will need shipped.


----------



## Kit_Ranch

North Mississippi -I have a pair of Red Bourbon turkey for sale. She's 2, good layer and broody but hasn't had a fertilized clutch yet. He's about 3. The lady I got him from gave him to me because he was breeding her Whites and "making ugly poults" lol. The pair hasn't had a chance to breed yet. He walks funny, I think he didn't get fed properly as a poult, but gets around, forages, roosts fine. $50 for the pair, may be able to deliver for a fee.


----------



## spiritbrook

Southern Oregon Coast
$5 each, straight run. Not for resale or animal food/sport.

Serama, Serama Bantam cross chicks, hatched 9/29/2016 and a few since. Straight run. All are black and white mottled. Some may be frizzle. Serama dad, black & white mottled frizzle. Serama mom, black & white mottled (normal feathers) Bantam mom, red (normal feathers) Selling for pets, not resale. Cannot see yet who will be frizzled, but I'm sure there will be some. Will deliver (not ship) in South Western Oregon or North Western California or you can pick them up. Straight run only. I can't have any more roosters, their dad is "rooster" enough, if you know what I mean.










Parents: http://webpaws.net/gallery/index.php?/category/62


----------



## Mouse

ISO: chicken hearts in or near New York. I used to raise poultry but lost my farm due to divorce. My sister has a young cat just diagnosed with heart failure. Holistic vet says to feed her chicken hearts. I'm helping her look for sources. Email me at [email protected]yahoo.com thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladytoysdream

Mouse said:


> ISO: chicken hearts in or near New York. My sister has a young cat just diagnosed with heart failure. Holistic vet says to feed her chicken hearts.


 Some grocery stores carry them. Try a meat processing place. I get the dog liver and beef heart in quantity. Our last 2 dogs made it to 17 and 16. 
Vet used to say to us, I don't know what you are doing, but keep it up.


----------



## Otter

It's a really long shot - but does anyone have Lavender Leghorns? I know they're out there, I just can't find them.


----------



## james13

Black copper marans chicks and soon to hatch more FBCM and Oliveeggers


----------



## Sprkling

I read through the whole thread but didn't see any. Does anyone have any Ayam Cemani chicks for sale that could be shipped to Idaho?


----------



## rainedaze

james13 said:


> Black copper marans chicks and soon to hatch more FBCM and Oliveeggers


James - Where are you located? I would like to get started in Black Copper Marans. We are in Wisconsin.


----------



## Bungiex88

I live in central pa. I am looking for someone selling Rhode Island red hens 6months to a year old.


----------



## james13

rainedaze said:


> James - Where are you located? I would like to get started in Black Copper Marans. We are in Wisconsin.



I am in located in the mountains of North Carolina


----------



## chaossmurf

im looking to get a few chickens just for eggs ----and was wondering what type chickens yall would suggest ----nice bigs eggs would be great ---if their differing colors would be cool to keep the nephews interested & helping to gather the eggs  ----and preferably ones that lay lots of eggs --so I can hve less birds & enuff eggs to eat and give to my brothers family as well would be cool


----------



## GormanFarm

designer said:


> Looking for hatching eggs, americannas, the blue/green egg layers. I would also love to find turkey eggs. thanks


I will have Narragansett turkey eggs available soon. How many are you looking for?


----------



## GormanFarm

chaossmurf said:


> im looking to get a few chickens just for eggs ----and was wondering what type chickens yall would suggest ----nice bigs eggs would be great ---if their differing colors would be cool to keep the nephews interested & helping to gather the eggs  ----and preferably ones that lay lots of eggs --so I can hve less birds & enuff eggs to eat and give to my brothers family as well would be cool


I just put a bunch of Orpingtons eggs in the incubator, I will have extras if you are interested, If you come to get them I will throw in a couple hens that are already laying. I am in FL as well. Hardee County.


----------



## chaossmurf

GormanFarm said:


> I just put a bunch of Orpingtons eggs in the incubator, I will have extras if you are interested, If you come to get them I will throw in a couple hens that are already laying. I am in FL as well. Hardee County.


well that sounds good except ---google maps says il need more gas to get there than my coupe is gonna cost --totally not worth the gs for justa few chicks  ----but im guessing youd suggest them --orpingtons ?
thnx for the offer though  I really appreciate it ---but I think im gonna hav to go witht he local feedstore & maybe hve to have them keep an eye out for whatever I decide to put into the coup------thnx for the orphington suggestion though


----------



## GormanFarm

chaossmurf said:


> well that sounds good except ---google maps says il need more gas to get there than my coupe is gonna cost --totally not worth the gs for justa few chicks  ----but im guessing youd suggest them --orpingtons ?
> thnx for the offer though  I really appreciate it ---but I think im gonna hav to go witht he local feedstore & maybe hve to have them keep an eye out for whatever I decide to put into the coup------thnx for the orphington suggestion though


Your welcome, and yes I highly recommend Orpingtons, they are a dual purpose bird and they are good layers and very sweet personalities for interaction with kids. Easter eggers are also sweet and good layers, but not very meaty.


----------



## Rebecca Brown

McDonough, NY......I'm in search of heritage turkey poults or fertile heritage turkey eggs. The exact heritage breed is not too important.


----------



## GormanFarm

Rebecca Brown said:


> McDonough, NY......I'm in search of heritage turkey poults or fertile heritage turkey eggs. The exact heritage breed is not too important.


I can ship you fertile Narragansett Eggs.


----------



## Rebecca Brown

GormanFarm said:


> I can ship you fertile Narragansett Eggs.


How much do you charge for the eggs and shipping and is there a minimum amount of eggs I can order?


----------



## GormanFarm

Rebecca Brown said:


> How much do you charge for the eggs and shipping and is there a minimum amount of eggs I can order?


It's $4 per egg and whatever the shipping comes out to. I recommend a half dozen shipped eggs can get bumped around during shipping and get dislodged air pockets.


----------



## Mel

I have Lavender Orpington chicks and Jersey black giant chicks available. My fl9ck was originally purchased from Meyer Hatchery. 
Jersey black giants- 1.00 each
Lavender Orpingtons- 5.00 each

Located in Clare, Mi


----------



## ChocolateMouse

Hello. I am in search of some Wheaten or Blue Wheaten Ameraucana hatching eggs shipped. I'm in Ohio. I'm really looking for eggs from someone who knows how to ship eggs, as the last two sets of eggs I had shipped to me were shipped VERY poorly, so please be prepared to describe your shipping methods. Would prefer NPIP as well. Willing to pay a reasonably large amount for them as I've already invested a (probably) unreasonable amount into trying to get these birds, so please send me a message if you've got some for sale. Thanks!


----------



## GormanFarm

I have a trio of Silver Seabright bantam chicks, 1 cockerel and 2 pullets. They are 3 weeks old I can ship anywhere in the lower 48. Cost of chicks $15 plus $40 shipping & handling.


----------



## GormanFarm

Mel said:


> I have Lavender Orpington chicks and Jersey black giant chicks available. My fl9ck was originally purchased from Meyer Hatchery.
> Jersey black giants- 1.00 each
> Lavender Orpingtons- 5.00 each
> 
> Located in Clare, Mi


Can you ship me "4" lavender pullets? Can you tell me what the shipping cost is to Florida?
Thanks


----------



## Back2Basix

Muscovies. Lots of muscovies. Ducklings through 12-weeks. South West Michigan. PM if interested


----------



## altair

(father of the Hedemora, not for sale)

Large fowl silver double laced Barnevelder and Swedish Hedemora cockerels. 3-months old. Docile, free-ranged. Not vaccinated, no health issues.

Local pick up in NW Vermont. Make an offer; they're good boys.

Also, 2-month old Swedish Hedemora, all lavenders. Some woollies, others are smooth-feathered with faint white lacing.


----------



## sarahrox1980

Mine have always nearly produced every bit the same as a White leghorn. Its also really easy to sell the rhode island red eggs due to the fact that they are the "Brown " eggs and everyone always associates them with "organic" haha. 
love my red-girls!!


----------



## New2RuralHomesteading

just Curious if anyone had any female ducks (Pekins especially but not required). My lady Pekin that came with the house is the sole duck on the entire property. I have no idea how old she is. She doesn’t lay eggs and I have zero intentions of adding her to my little bundle which are incoming this spring. Weather sucks for ducklings and I don’t want her being duck raped by a male. Figured a late juvenile/grown adult female would maybe be best bet as a companion for her. 

Could be a long shot but, again, I’m not looking to take anyone’s breeder/layer ladies. Just a middle aged, settling down for her retirement, no nonsense lady.

<3 

Thanks all.


----------



## badlander

I'm looking for Egyptian Fayoumi fertile hatching eggs from an NPIP breeder. PM if you can provide.


----------



## LittleRedHen

I am looking for show quality chicks for my 4H children. I keep trying silkies but I keep losing them and it is so hard to have a really good silkie! But those are my favorite. Clean legged bantams are a great idea but I am open to some ideas. I am not looking to participate in actual poultry shows- just county fair. 

I live in Michigan and will travel for some nice birds, chicks or hatching eggs.


----------



## Stormyweatherfarm

Anyone still use this thread? 

I have a few Americana roosters that are a little over 7 months old. All are healthy and well cared for but unintended as I ordered pullets and ended up with roosters. I am located in the central Wisconsin area in the southern portion of the fox valley. If anyone is interested in getting some fresh bloodlines for your breeders, shoot me a message. Thanks


----------



## Willowynd

Seems everyone gravitated to the fb page but I hate it. Not like it is here.


----------



## Stormyweatherfarm

Oh I suppose. I don't really like using facebook. I prefer people of the same mindset as me then hoping to not get someone that is inexperienced with animals. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Jenness Farm LLC

Hi everyone! 
We are very new to the forum so we apologize if this post is formatted wrong or under the wrong thread. 
We currently have three two week old chicks for sale that are mini breed crosses (Mile Fleur X Cochin). We are in Nottingham, NH and they are $3/ chick.


----------



## Jenness Farm LLC

We have a group of 7 birds that must go together! There is 6 chicks(born June 2021) (Silkie X amay cemani) and a laying mother hen (1.5 years old) (amay cemani). There seems to be one rooster chick and 5 females. We are willing to drive the birds or arrange a meeting place depending on the distance! This is a great group if you’re looking to start a flock.
$3/chick ($21 total)


----------



## pennyweight

I prefer Paypal for payment. Please PM me to arrange a purchase!
Located on Cleveland's east side, in Ohio


----------



## Danaus29

pennyweight said:


> I prefer Paypal for payment. Please PM me to arrange a purchase!
> Located on Cleveland's east side, in Ohio


What are you selling?


----------



## I_don't_know

MainehomesteadR said:


> My flock consists of cream crele and white Crested Legbars, they all lay lovely blue/green eggs! $65 includes shipping from Maine to anywhere in the lower 48. paypal accepted. I sell on eBay too. My farm page is here for pics or more info: Facebook - ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် မှတ်ပုံတင်ပါ


FYI: I am not sure if it was me or the computer but when I clicked on your farm page I could not get to it. I am to say the very least I am new to raising chickens. They have feathers and lay eggs beyond that I am not sure, so if this a truly stupid question please forgive me. Some of the birds are quite a distance from me. Is the sudden change in climate hard on the birds? Do certain birds do better in certain locations? Any input will be very much appreciated.


----------

